# GB Optimist Fishing Rodeo 5/19 & 5/20



## PHROGG (Apr 19, 2009)

*:thumbsup: Gulf Breeze Optimist Club--37th Annual Family Fishing Rodeo--MAY-- 19th SAT & 20th SUN , Shoreline Park, Gulf Breeze. 5AM SAT - 5PM SUN.*

*Get $20 TICKET & BOOKLET FROM Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle, Hot Spots, Outrcast, Tight Lines, Dizzy Lizzy & Half Hitch in Navarre. You must register there before Friday Close of business.*

*Kids under ten (10) fish free with a paid registered adult.:thumbup:*


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks PHROGG. This is an awesome tournament for kids and adults. Looking forward to it again this year! All the money goes to a good cause helping our youth benefit in our area. Also, thanks for adding ladyfish, bonita, and non-red snapper to the categories.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

*Eligible Species*

Do you have a list of fish in the prize category?


----------



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

Picked up a rodeo book at the tackle shop. *Wow - there are 21 categories!*

Amberjack
Blue FIsh
Bonito
Croaker
Dolphin
Flounder
Grouper
Kiing Mac
Lady Fish
Ling-Cobia
Pompano
Redfish
Sheepshead
Snapper
Spanish Mac
Speckled Trout
Trigger
Tuna
Wahoo
White Trout
Whiting

Plus pinfish for kids under 6.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

i was thinking about entering but I am limited to beaches and maybe if im lucky the pier or a boat :001_unsure:


----------



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

That'll work. I remember a few years ago someine caught the winning Spanish from the bridge and wound up winning $1,000.00 in the grand prise drawing


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

well the piers are on fire right now in destin but what about here? i havent heard anything lately and how is the junegrass?


----------



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't forget you can fish the Pensacola Bay Fishing Bridge free during the Rodeo (as long as you have a Rodeo entry ticket). See page 38 of the rodeo booklet.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

got a ticket (they were giving them out at my school) and im leaving for peaks point and daylight with some freashdead so wish me some luck! :thumbup:


----------



## splitcoasts (Jul 13, 2011)

Can anyone give an update on the leader board as of the end of the first day. Inshore species preferred, trying to get an idea what to fish for tomorrow.

thanks


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Flounder and redfish update please!


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow, in all the years I've helped out with this tournament, This was one of the best. Scales were busy from the open to close both days, nice fish came in! I think all the categories had at least one entry.


----------

